# Help ! ..Can't attach pictures



## earl616 (Nov 18, 2010)

I had previously put in a "WTS" but didn't have pictures ....now i have a couple of pictures i'd like to attach but when i try to "reply" to my orginal post, i see message saying "you may not post attachments;" what am i doing wrong? thanks for any help on this.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

The only way I've been able to attach pictures is to copy a url: Have the photos on a webpage (facebook, photobucket, etc.), right click to "copy url", paste url in the box, un-check the little white box. Done.

Hope I helped a little. I've had that problem, too.


----------



## earl616 (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks, Holly ...i have the pictures on my pc in .jpg format ...otherwise, i don't have a webpage/url to send from. I guess i'm outta luck, but i appreciate your help.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Good luck. If you figure it out, let me know.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok. Register with photobucket.com (just took me 3 minutes, it's free, amd private), upload your photos (super fast), then follow the steps I gave you before.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Photobucket seems to have gone all weird.
According to my sign-in screen, it now is only for mobile equipment, like phones. I can't upload from my computer as I used to. They want me to send them an e-mail that contains my pictures, and that would take hours.
Any further advice, *Holly*? Do you know any workarounds?


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Hmmm... I just created my account less than an hour ago and uploaded from my laptop. I wish I had better advice for you! Sorry.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow... Logged in. It would seem that, in the past hour, photobucket has indeed gone screwy. I thought I finally had something figured out, too!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Scroll to the very bottom of the page after you log in. Click: View Full Webpage


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Thank you, Holly!*

You figured it out.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Yay! Thank you. Hope your Thanksgiving was nice, also.


----------

